# tegu & sav basking together



## angelrose (Jun 6, 2008)

this is the community basking & eating spot. when they are all awake I will take a picture of my 3 tegus & sav laying on top of each other basking


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 6, 2008)

That's a pretty kool pic angel wow I like it. Your giving me ideas lol


----------



## Kazzy (Jun 6, 2008)

You have no aggression issues with the two different species?


----------



## angelrose (Jun 6, 2008)

at first sight of this I almost had a heart attack. all of them do get along roaming around together. I ran out one morning and I forgot to close the sav's door and lately the tegus learned how to let themselves out (again). I came back in like 10 minutes and the sav, my 1 arg I spotted together. then I ran around looking for my colombian everywhere yelling her name and I passed by the eating spot and she was hiding underneathe both of them.

I got the idea here to place a rod between the sliders. sooo, back to work again....lol


----------



## Nero (Jun 6, 2008)

How docile do savannahs get? At one point I was gonna buy one but I changed my mind and got a bearded dragon instead. All the ones I handled were extreamly agressive and would bite.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 6, 2008)

Nero said:


> How docile do savannahs get? At one point I was gonna buy one but I changed my mind and got a bearded dragon instead. All the ones I handled were extreamly agressive and would bite.



good choice. he can be very aggressive when he is hungry he will go for anything that moves but not all the time. you never know. but once again he has only come charging and missed me once. it was very, very early in the morning and I was not to bright at the time. when he wakes up he expects breakfast on the hop.


----------



## Nero (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmmm maybe I'll pass on getting a savannah monitor then. All the ones I seen on youtube were pretty nasty, but they also say columbians are that way too. I have yet to experience mine being agressive it was just flighty at first but now hes a good boy.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 6, 2008)

Nero said:


> Hmmmm maybe I'll pass on getting a savannah monitor then. All the ones I seen on youtube were pretty nasty, but they also say columbians are that way too. I have yet to experience mine being agressive it was just flighty at first but now hes a good boy.



'bear' that's his name, he's not all bad. he is good after he wakes up and eats. he even sleeps with my daughter sometimes. but this is all the 'monitor' I can take. their messy. I got him on a dare and it worked out in my favor.
THAT'S GREAT !!!!! good to hear another very good colombian ! you probably know by now I love them.


----------



## Nero (Jun 6, 2008)

Columbians are awesome!!! I love their temperment and behavior. Mine will just chill out on my back or shoulder and just stay there. He loves his chin rubbed and back stroked. Had him since begining of March still never bit me. Hes very friendly with me but he doesnt like other people touching him or wont stay still if they try to handle him. I guess hes gonna be a one person pet.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 6, 2008)

Nero said:


> Columbians are awesome!!! I love their temperment and behavior. Mine will just chill out on my back or shoulder and just stay there. He loves his chin rubbed and back stroked. Had him since begining of March still never bit me. Hes very friendly with me but he doesnt like other people touching him or wont stay still if they try to handle him. I guess hes gonna be a one person pet.



YEAH ! colombians are awesome !!! I call them spunky. I thought I was the only colombian advocate...lol. that sounds exactly like my girl and she is with me 3+yrs now. she goes everywhere with me (weather permitting).


----------



## Nero (Jun 6, 2008)

My columbian hates going outside though. He likes sitting on the window seal from my room thats as close as he likes to be outside. I wish he would eat other things besides mice. I just moved him up to fuzzies now. Still eats like a hog. Does yours ever eat any fruits or anything else. If so Id like some ideas. You should get a bearded dragon. Those things are funny as heck. They are a little flighty at first but within a month they become like dogs. They love just hanging out on your shoulder. I watch Youtube alot. And my dragon loves watching the other lizards videos. Onetime he waved at my monitor when there was other bearded dragons on.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 7, 2008)

Nero said:


> My columbian hates going outside though. He likes sitting on the window seal from my room thats as close as he likes to be outside. I wish he would eat other things besides mice. I just moved him up to fuzzies now. Still eats like a hog. Does yours ever eat any fruits or anything else. If so Id like some ideas. You should get a bearded dragon. Those things are funny as heck. They are a little flighty at first but within a month they become like dogs. They love just hanging out on your shoulder. I watch Youtube alot. And my dragon loves watching the other lizards videos. Onetime he waved at my monitor when there was other bearded dragons on.



fruits ! heck no. and ohhhh, the first year I had her she went from fuzzies to small mice in the first 2 weeks all the way to large white mice. I would be rich right now if I had the money for all the mice she has gone through ...lol. the things she did to them was hard to stomach ....at first. after the first year till present she won't even look at a rodent not even a small rat.......unless I put it on the floor and make it bleed a little then she will eat the head and the insides of the mouse. she stares at us when we are having dinner so I started to give her a little piece of meat that I make each night because she will come and step on our toes till you give her some. so I make a special dish for her. it's always broiled or steamed or raw (for her). oh and she loves eggs ! I place the chicken, turkey, sometimes lamb, venison, once in a while very lean beef in a meat chopper with the egg together and make her egg & meat milkshakes. wow. she goes wild over them !!! ...and sometimes I can sneak some fresh fish fillets in there that way.
I have been looking at geckos now (tokay) if I can't get that 'here' I will get the dragon. my daughter wants a bearded dragon. they do make me laugh when I see them.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 7, 2008)

I love savannahs, but you really do have to work with them a lot to keep them docile. As you said, when they are hungry or think it's feeding time, LOOK OUT!

I've almost lost fingers more than once because I didn't hold the tongs at the end while feeding Mike's savannah.


----------



## Kazzy (Jun 7, 2008)

Gah, I had a baby sav latch on to my thumb about 2 weeks ago. Took two guys to get him off me. It hurt...they have some jaw pressure even as babies.


----------



## Mike (Jun 7, 2008)

I had an 20 incher rip a plastic bottle in half. Very strong bite force indeed.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 7, 2008)

DZLife said:


> I love savannahs, but you really do have to work with them a lot to keep them docile. As you said, when they are hungry or think it's feeding time, LOOK OUT!
> 
> I've almost lost fingers more than once because I didn't hold the tongs at the end while feeding Mike's savannah.



yes, they def. are alot of work !!!!!!!! and that does not include the 'messes' they make....yuk !


----------



## angelrose (Jun 7, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> Gah, I had a baby sav latch on to my thumb about 2 weeks ago. Took two guys to get him off me. It hurt...they have some jaw pressure even as babies.



yeah, I remember back then. I have to say out of everybody he had me scared the most cause they don't let go.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 7, 2008)

Mike said:


> I had an 20 incher rip a plastic bottle in half. Very strong bite force indeed.



did you ever hear them crack the mouse or rat's bones once they have them....gives me the shivers.
as you probably know I have had him on a strict diet and he is doing much better and susprisingly more docile.


----------



## Mike (Jun 7, 2008)

angelrose said:


> Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I had an 20 incher rip a plastic bottle in half. Very strong bite force indeed.
> ...



I hear it every time. Its good to know yours is doing better.


----------



## Nero (Jun 8, 2008)

Can Tegus take off fingers when they mature?


----------



## angelrose (Jun 8, 2008)

Nero said:


> Can Tegus take off fingers when they mature?



from what I have seen my answer would be absolutely !


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 8, 2008)

thats a crazy pic


----------



## angelrose (Jun 8, 2008)

Mvskokee said:


> thats a crazy pic



it sure is ! you should see the whole pic in this place ...lol


----------

